# I hate a thief



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I came out of Wal Mart today in Meridian Ms to find my front drivers door opened. When I looked inside, my laptop was sitting crooked on my console. I figured someone tried to steal it but saw it looked like I was trying to bring Frankenstein back to life with all the cables hooked up to it. That's when they looked down and saw my pistol between my seat and my console. . . . Yep, my 92FS Beretta that I've had for almost 20 years is now in some crack heads hands. First thing I did was contact Wal Mart security to have them check the video. I told the guy he only needed to check in the last 10 minutes. I had gone inside the store to get a battery and came back out and it was gone. I was in the store less than 5 minutes. He told me if I had been parked 10 feet to the left it would have been on video but where I parked, there was no camera covering that part of Wal Mart. NO THE TRUCK WASN'T LOCKED. ANYONE THAT TELLS ME i SHOULD HAVE LOCKED MY TRUCK IS POINTING OUT THE OBVIOUS AND SHOULD GO AHEAD AND PICK UP A STICK AND BEAT A DEAD HORSE. LOL Anyway, I called to local police dept and filed a stolen weapon report. That is the only pistol I own, (owned) that is registered in my name so I reported it real quick. This was around 11:00 this morning. See the pic below and tell me if YOU would walk up to that truck in the middle of the day in a Wal Mart parking lot and steal something from the cab. The guy was either extremely stupid or had balls the size of basketballs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow.... That sucks dude. Hope they recover it for you quickly.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

wow that sucks darryl hopefully you find your gun but i bet you dont...... and yes im guilty of walking inside a store with my door unlocked too, sheet i leave my windows down sometimes


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

That really sucks. It is a messed up world we live in. Did the cops check for prints on the truck? If not, he probably won't get caught till he does something else. I am crossing my fingers he gets caught. BTW, I know it is obvious but did the camera show anyone coming or going from the vicinity of your truck? 


Sorry, gotta do it. :beat:


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

That sucks man. More than likely you will never see your pistol again, but I wish you luck.

And yeah, that's pretty ballsy if that's where you were parked


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I figured the horse beating graphic would pop up pretty quick LOL The cop never got out of his car. He sit in the AC and took my information, wrote a number on a scrap piece of paper and told me to check back Friday for a report. That's exactly where the truck was sitting. I have no illusions of getting my pistol back. I know I'll never see it again. I hope the thing accidentally fires and hit's the guy in the nuts. Unfortunately the 92FS has a roll away firing pin when it's on safe so I don't see the accidental discharge thing happening.

SOOOOOOOO, I'm in the market for a new pistol.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That sucks.I have a buddy that never locks his doors.His motto is.."If they wanna steal anything,go ahead.I'm not gonna stop them by locking the doors.Atleast I won't have to replace a broken window!!"


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Monster, there is a little truth to that. You can't make anything impossible to steal. The idea is to make your's more trouble than the next guy's. Sad way to look at it but that is how it is. I bet there are thieves that just go along pulling handles. 

Bruin, we can only hope the idiot shoots himself. I know it is early but, on a more positive note, any idea what you are looking for in your next handgun? I am a wheelgun fan myself, but I really like the the 92/96 Berettas fit the hand. If they came with adjustable sights i would already own one.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never owned a wheel gun. Heck man it's never to early to start looking. If I find one I like, I'll own it tonight. I sure liked the feel of the 92 series. I'd like to get a .40 or .45 but I have about 600 rounds of 9mm for the one that got stolen.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Another pic of the truck location. I had my tail gate down, my tools and some old batteries on the tail gate. The guy had nerve if nothing else.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Let me know if you need to get rid of some 9mm rounds. 

If I get pulled over with my gun there gonna think I'm on a mission. I have 2 10 round magazines with hollow points and 2 15 round mags with full metal jackets. All in my driver door and in center console I have a 50 round box of HP and FMJ. 

I never locked my truck before I got a pistol as most everything I had could be easily replaced and wouldn't cost as much as the broken window but know I lock it no matter where I'm at. 

Not sure on what size gun your looking at but I really like the ruger SR9c, it also comes with a pretty reasonable price tag


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i feel ya. someone broke my rear drivers side window out in february and stole all my ****, both doors were unlocked though. :thinking:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Yesterday said:


> i feel ya. someone broke my rear drivers side window out in february and stole all my ****, both doors were unlocked though. :thinking:


 
Some theives aren't very smart lol. I've had 3 different jeeps, 2 of which with soft tops and always heard the horror stories of theives cutting the tops and taking what they want, but would think to myself why go through the trouble to cut the top when the windows un-zip off?

Any how I never lock my stuff either and it sucks to hear you got ripped off Bruin, It would have been a much better situation had you walked out with your Beretta on your hip and he been in there fumbling for your labtop.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I used to leave my doors unlocked on my Jeep because I'd rather them open it and take the straw wrappers or mcdonalds bags than to cut my top and take them... :nutkick: I actually had my Jeep broke into 3 times when I lived in Houston at our gated secure apartments... all 3 times I came out to go to work in the morning, my door still open, and console and glove box open... the only thing they got was some wally world sunglasses and a cell phone that didn't work... they didn't bother to look under the back seat and take the 1200w amp or the 2 12" Kickers behind the back seat... LOL.. 

anyway, I know it's a long shot but hope you get the gun back...


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

You said the pistol was registered? What kind of registration to you guys need? I didn't think Americans had anything like that.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I guess that was a bad choice of words on my part. When I bought the pistol almost 20 years ago, the serial number was assigned to me would be a better way to put it. It's the only gun I own that was bought from any kind of dealer that would log the serial number to the buyer. All the ones I lost in the tragic boating accident of 2008 were bought from individuals.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

haha boating accident...

Gotta be a thug....If it were someone else they would have grabbed a handful of those Snap-On, Mac, or Matco tools on the tailgate...plus the pistol .

Better to have caught them after the act instead of in it when they had their hands on the trigger of your gun!

Hope ya get it back D!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd be hostile.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That really sucks. I always lock my doors. what I have isn't worth much, but I don't want to make it too easy. 

Hope they catch the guy


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

That sucks big balls...the dude that stole it must have had some big ones being you were parked right in front of the store.


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

Just one question, Why did you park there? it looks like your out front of the store and usually the battery section is around back near the tires..Im not harking ya, cause it does suck that you lost what you did.. I usually carry a gun in the same place and my rear door doesnt lock with the remote, so it sits unlocked half the time.. but I would say your less likely to have it broke into in the middle of the lot around other cars..
Like Id love to move people's cars that leave them running at gas stations while they just run in to get anything...I guess the whole moral is to LOCK YOUR $**T...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That sucks man.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well that does suck ... can't trust noone these days....


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Sucks balls! Hopefully he tries to shoot it and it doesnt fire then looks in the barrel to see whats wrong and baam!


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, and I forgot
:beat:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

sucks man . when i was 16 someone stole my $20 radio that i had in there until i could get the kenwood, but they to didnt steal the two 10's or the amp . stupid them . and by the way geta 40 cal S&W .the thing is sooo sweet handles very nice


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

CentralFloridaBrute said:


> Just one question, Why did you park there? it looks like your out front of the store and usually the battery section is around back near the tires..


I'm a service provider to Wal Mart. I was working on the cart pushing machine and that's where it broke down. You can barely see it in the first picture. 

As far as being hostile, yea I was pissed at the time but I'm also a realist. The pistol is gone with the chance of recovery of almost nothing. The police didn't seem to be very interested so what do I do about it? Learn from my mistake and carry on. No use dwelling on it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ how do those work? do they have a remote? sometimes i see one guy running it.
it would suck to have to run to the back where it's pushing to stop it. I've seen some LOOOONG buggy trains.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I think they do have a remote... I remember my first job at a small town grocery store, I had to push all those buggies in by hand... and it was the full metal ones too.. not the little pansy plastic carts they have now... people have gotten too lazy nowadays...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ yep. we didnt have that at the store. I had to push em in by hand too. I hated to hear it over the intercom too.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yea they have a hand held remote. They limit it to 4 functions, horn, slow forward, fast forward, stop with a range of about 150 feet.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

All my weapons are at home locked in the safe. With today's economy people are out there in desperation wondering whether they'll have a roof over their heads or food in their belly's tonight. Guns have become an expensive commodity like copper...lots of people would steal for either right now. Sorry for your loss Bro but being it's stolen, I don't think the perp is stupid enough to try taking it to a pawn shop. More likely it'll end up in a strong arm robbery.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Rack High said:


> More likely it'll end up in a strong arm robbery.


That's exactly why I filed a report within an hour of it being stolen. I also have my concealed carry permit and wasn't real clear on what, if any, effect it would have on that. I tried to hand it to the cop but he wasn't interested in that either.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well not one to add insult to injury next time lock yo chit up and this will not happen..lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

walker said:


> well not one to add insult to injury next time lock yo chit up and this will not happen..lol


Please refer to the capitol letters in my first post. lol

:beat:

You're always raggin on me about my age, do you need glasses or are YOU getting so old you forget what you read? LMAO


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

lol nope been up all week workin .. yes i read that but i couldn't resist sorry ..


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

lets put it this way if the security would look 5ft each way and see who walked to the truck in a scared way


----------

